# A Nice Surprise - Radio Shack Cables



## HD_Dude

When I hooked up my new Audioengine A2's with the S8 sub, I needed some long RCA audio cables...and didn't want to pay megabucks.

 Stopped into Radio Shack, expecting to get their standard AV cables, the ones we've used for years for non-critical stuff.

 But they had a new house brand named AUVIO...they looked OK and the 12-footers RCA L-R cables were about $30 each, so I tried them.

 (Actually they might not be new...I haven't been in an RS for years)

 I found the packaging was very good...a big notch up from the plastic bag most of their cables come in.

 The cables themselves are very thick, and so are the gold-plated connectors. And they lost their coil very quickly...that helped me get the distance I needed without losing a foot to coils. They straightened out almost immediately.

 And they sound good! Again, they're being used to connect my Compass to the S8, and then the S8 to the A2's. PC speakers...and for them I was pretty satisfied.

 My one question...is $30 for a 12 foot RCA cable, of somewhat better quality, too much to pay?


----------



## catachresis

In the latest issue of _Stereophile_, Art Dudley reviewed Radio Shack interconnects very positively. He concluded that his $4000 stereo reviewer ics sounded better, but he challenged his readers to decide whether they could justify the higher expenses of interconnects for themselves.


----------



## Uncle Erik

It all boils down to your belief system. The Radio Shack cables certainly measure the same as any other. I don't think you paid too much, though. That's a fair price for a well made cable.


----------



## Roscoeiii

I think most of the opinions you will hear here is that $30 for 12' of RCA is too little to pay. I don't have any experience with these cables, but in my experience, $30 is about the low end for a good 1 meter RCA cable (used or a new RCA from Blue Jean Cable). Since 12 ft is a less common length, take a peek at Blue Jean cable and see what their price is for ea. additional foot. Could be reasonable. I don't remember what their return policy is. But if they offer a trial period, you could compare them with the Radio Shack cords (Radio Shack has a 30 day return policy on most everything they sell).


----------



## JamesL

Not too much, but knowing radioshack I'm betting you can get similar quality for less.

 Also, these types of questions always boils down to whether you believe that cables make a difference or not. For the typical non-believer, I think $30 is a good limit for a high-quality, well-built cable that fits snugly, keeps its shape, looks nice, and doesn't scratch up your rca jacks. 



 Also, this thread should be moved to the cable forum.


----------



## Dominat0r

if youre happy with them...then call it a day =) 

 I do stick with better made cables then Radio shack, call me crazy. However, i do notice differences with RCA and Power cables. Its mostly due to the shield of the wire and interference. Also, seems some radio shack cables are much better then others...in build quality mainly though. Better, stronger connectors, better shielded wire...there are tons of things that make a expensive cable expensive.


----------



## manaox2

Am I in the right forum? (for sale?)


----------



## Dominat0r

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manaox2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Am I in the right forum? (for sale?)_

 

Yes, i think he placed it in the wrong forum, im sure a mod will move it soon =)


----------



## MadMan007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *catachresis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In the latest issue of Stereophile, Art Dudley reviewed Radio Shack interconnects very positively. He concluded that his $4000 stereo reviewer ics sounded better, but he challenged his readers to decide whether they could justify the higher expenses of interconnects for themselves._

 

Someone must have pulled their advertising from Stereophile


----------



## HD_Dude

My apologies...

 Meant to put this in the 'Cables' area, not a 'For Sale' area.

 Mr. Mod...would you be so kind?

 Thanks


----------



## music_man

are these the fusion,rs gold cables again?

 thanks,
 music_man


----------



## music_man

a trusted source tells me the auvio cables are exactly the same as the fusion,rs gold cables. minus the ferrite barrel. as many of you know the barrel degraded the sound. so radioshack left it off this time. the reason they keep changing the name of the same product is just marketing i am told. these cables are now also "zipped" together on the l-r audio cables. they easily come apart though.

 can someone point me to art dudley's review? i take it you meant august 2009. he reviewed the cheapest rs speaker cable "in listening 80" and said it was utter trash. i take it that is not the review "catachresis" was speaking of!

 edit: i was by a shack tonite. i looked at them. they do not look the same as the fusion did. i don't know how they sound. they look cheap and are made in china. the fusion was "hand assembled in usa". oh well.

 music_man


----------



## Paul J.

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JamesL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not too much, but knowing radioshack I'm betting you can get similar quality for less._

 

I've recently given some opinion about cables with a bunch of crap PVC dielectric, so I won't get into that (I'm not a fan, BTW). I'm a firm believer in voting with your wallet. I am also cheap. I buy nearly everything online, and a fair bit of it is used (how else could you get lab grade test equipment for 3% of the original cost?). But, I do love having Radio Shack around. I like to build gear, and they have saved me a few times when I needed a cap or resistor in a hurry, or a cable to hook up something for a family member when I'm visiting. So, sometimes when I'm buying something I know I could get cheap online, I stop at the Shack anyway. Though, I just moved to a town (middle of nowhere) that has an independent radio parts store that is stuck a couple of decades back. So now whenever I need something I check with them first!

 You should spend your $$ wherever you see fit. I'm just saying that I'm happy Radio Shack still exists, and I'm happy to pay a few extra bucks in the hopes that it will live on, and continue to have stuff that I can use (I don't need decorations for my cell phone). 

 Paul
 BTW, their 18 gauge solid core hookup wire was a Stereophile recommended component for a good number of years (when used as a twisted pair for speaker cable). You can do far worse. That doesn't mean I agree with Sam Tellig on much of anything else.


----------



## music_man

rs used to be a serious parts store. if you are old enough you remember. i used to get top of the line ham equipment there and quality tubes. the store that is stuck a decade back is probably more usefull. you can buy ipods and cheap hdmi cables anywhere. rs was the last place. finally they had to give in to the times to stay afloat. the 12g. megacable probably would have been on stereophiles "a" list. at least i say it should have been. that was real good stuff.

 per this thread the fusion was like a $500 cable for $25. it closed out at a couple of bucks finally. i cheer whomever bought that stuff. there is no more to be had. at least at a rs store. there is nothing of use to a serious hobbiest anymore. the resistors,caps,ic's are all useless. they are not needed values and they are not quality. once they carried mylar and oil audio caps. i kid you not. maybe someone else remembers too. i don't think i will find myself in their store ever again unless by chance. i posted in this old thread because i talked to a friend who is a district manager. he was obviously incorrect. the auvio are not the fusion,rs gold.

 i would like to know where art dudley says they are anygood. not in my magazine!

 right now i am listening to a highly modded realistic pro 2006. a true classic. rs had their good times. i guess they are behind them now. it doesn't matter. they now sell what most average people want. we here are a small community.

 music_man


----------



## Paul J.

I can barely remember the pre-cell phone RS! I can recall seeing things like the pod super tweeters when I was a kid. I thought they were cheesy looking even then! Now, given the price they bring on Ebay, I wish I had stocked up! I know it used to be a much better store, but its what we've got left. Heck, if they still sold fullrange speaker drivers, the world might be a better place, but I wouldn't have my little venture! 

 I certainly don't head there for high end parts. I use their carbon film resistors sometimes, and I have sometimes found a little 'lytic to fix some PCB. I have a couple of things in RS project boxes, though my favorite one was a closeout!

 The world is a different place now. I do wish I could run down the street and buy an oil cap, but I sure wouldn't trade my ability to pay a measly couple of bucks for a Russian Military Surplus Teflon cap (ebay) for it!

 Paul


----------



## Steve Eddy

For those of you who would like to relive their fond memories of Radio Shack of yore, or to see how the company has evolved (or devolved as the case may be) over the years, check this place out. They have Radio Shack catalogs viewable online back to 1939!

Radio Shack Catalogs

 se


----------



## music_man

i did not know of this. that has got to be one of the coolest things ever on the net!

 thanks,
 music_man


----------



## dallan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For those of you who would like to relive their fond memories of Radio Shack of yore, or to see how the company has evolved (or devolved as the case may be) over the years, check this place out. They have Radio Shack catalogs viewable online back to 1939!

Radio Shack Catalogs

 se_

 

That actually got my attention for an hour or so, yiks, looking for my old space command base station, think i found it in 1971 issue


----------



## fenixdown110

You get get even higher quality cables for even cheaper on monoprice.


----------



## loopsider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koyaan I. Sqatsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For those of you who would like to relive their fond memories of Radio Shack of yore, or to see how the company has evolved (or devolved as the case may be) over the years, check this place out. They have Radio Shack catalogs viewable online back to 1939!

Radio Shack Catalogs

 se_

 

Ok that is beyond cool. I'm getting nostalgia for a time before I was born! Check out 1987 for the 1200 dollar cellphone. The monthly service isn't too bad either 

 Thanks for posting that. Radioshack used to be something out of this world.


----------



## music_man

i had a cell phone that i carried around in a suitcase! it was before the motorola "brick phone" go to like 1984 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 music_man


----------



## haloxt

I'll check out their auvio cables next time I need cables, would amuse me to no end if radioshack decided to offer good products.


----------



## lozanoa11

Wow some of that stuff is crazy! Its funny going through the years and seeing all the style phases.


----------



## DeusEx

Thought this was going to be a review of RC cables...


----------



## music_man

who cares. their current cables are trash imo. in the past they made classic stuff of the utmost quality here and there. it is cool to see it all. some of that stuff is so coveted.

 just the first catalog itself is like $500 if you can find one!

 what the guy told me about the cables is obviously not true. they are not fusion cables again imo. so forget i mentioned this. the fact that this brought about this incredible site is much to my liking. thanks, koyaan!

 music_man


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the fact that this brought about this incredible site is much to my liking. thanks, koyaan!_

 

You're quite welcome. Glad you and others have enjoyed it!

 se


----------



## Knownothing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_rs used to be a serious parts store. if you are old enough you remember. i used to get top of the line ham equipment there and quality tubes. the store that is stuck a decade back is probably more usefull. you can buy ipods and cheap hdmi cables anywhere. rs was the last place. finally they had to give in to the times to stay afloat. the 12g. megacable probably would have been on stereophiles "a" list. at least i say it should have been. that was real good stuff.

 per this thread the fusion was like a $500 cable for $25. it closed out at a couple of bucks finally. i cheer whomever bought that stuff. there is no more to be had. at least at a rs store. there is nothing of use to a serious hobbiest anymore. the resistors,caps,ic's are all useless. they are not needed values and they are not quality. once they carried mylar and oil audio caps. i kid you not. maybe someone else remembers too. i don't think i will find myself in their store ever again unless by chance. i posted in this old thread because i talked to a friend who is a district manager. he was obviously incorrect. the auvio are not the fusion,rs gold.

 i would like to know where art dudley says they are anygood. not in my magazine!

 right now i am listening to a highly modded realistic pro 2006. a true classic. rs had their good times. i guess they are behind them now. it doesn't matter. they now sell what most average people want. we here are a small community.

 music_man_

 

music_man,

 I bought some of the Radio Shack Fusion cables as they were being cleared out a few years ago, hanging on the rack with no packaging and a $14.95 handwritten price tag. I did some experimenting at the time I purchased them comparing them to name brand cables I had on hand costing a lot more from Monster, Audioquest and XLO. I was surprised how good the Radio shack cables sounded and they looked good to boot. Recently, I was annoyed at sound I was getting out of my main system using Audioquest Diamondbacks and switched to the Fusions on a lark - they are still in place connecting my CDP to my integrated amp. Whatever problems the ferrite plug may be causing, it is not affecting the sound enough for me to take them out.

 Fast forward to this week, I bought some of the new Auvio cables at Radio Shack for my Dad's small apartment system to replace the previous model of Radio Shack interconnects (post Fusion but pre Auvio). The Auvios look EXACTLY like the old Fusion cables, connectors, cable, etc. absent the ferrite plug. The black Auvio cable itself is much more supple than the intermediate product from RS which had a stiff gray plastic covering, and the all metal Auvio connectors are much nicer than the molded plastic jobs on the intermediate product. The prices for the Auvios and RS's last product are the same as far as I can tell, and both lower than the older Fusion list prices.

 How do the Auvio cables sound? Really good. They were an immediate improvement over the last generation product from RS, and at least in the same ball park with the Fusions without a side by side comparison. The sound is: faster, more detailed, warmer, and more extended in both low and high frequencies than the cables they replaced. So, for a modest system with an old Sony ES-111 CDP, an Onkyo TX-SR505 receiver, Wharfedale Diamond 8.1 speakers and a Polk subwoofer, the Auvio wires work really, really well.

 kn


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

The last thing I got at Ratshack were the Monster THX RCA cables which they were clearing out for launching this AUVIO line. At that time, they carried the Radioshack Gold plated cables and the Monster line, I think they got rid of most of their stuff now, have only the stupidly expensive monster cables and the new AUVIO line and the ultra cheap ugly red n white RCA.

 I got 8 feet Monster cable RCA's for 5$ each because of this clearance, got like 4 pairs of them, 3 for SACD player, one for DVD player. Not making any claims or anything, but those monster cables are quite well built and are pretty good buy for 5$ I think. Way overpriced in retail, but for 5 bucks I think it was a steal.

 If I'd have to spend more, I would go straight to BJC, my entire audio setup other than the SACD RCA connections are using BJC cables cos all the money goes into the cable and not fancy packaging and monikers. They send it in a simple flat rate USPS box which you pay for, so you know that if you pay 20$ for 3 feet, its 20$ for the cable and nothing else. The AUVIO cables do look decent, but they are way overpackaged IMO and a lot of money seems to be going into that, the fancy blue color and the marketting stuff rather than the cables. But then, you may well be right, cant judge a book by the cover, so maybe I should try one out and see for myself.


----------



## fenixdown110

As I mentioned before, monoprice has audiophile grade interconnects for chump change. They range from under a dollar to 4 dollars for 3 feet. Add a buck or two for longer versions.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As I mentioned before, monoprice has audiophile grade interconnects for chump change. They range from under a dollar to 4 dollars for 3 feet. Add a buck or two for longer versions._

 

Yes, but when you need some IC cable now to hook up equipment at your brother's house or dad's house while you are visiting, waiting for mail order from Monoprice isn't an option. Radio Shack cables to the rescue.


----------



## Knownothing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As I mentioned before, monoprice has audiophile grade interconnects for chump change. They range from under a dollar to 4 dollars for 3 feet. Add a buck or two for longer versions._

 

fenixdown110,

 I am super intrigued. Have you compared the Monoprice interconnects to other products from standard bearer or popular brands like Audioquest, Nordost, Kimber, Blue Jeans, Signal, VH, etc. in terms of performance in your system(s)? Good to have some reference points, although almost nothing lost in buying, trying and keeping or discarding with Monprice products at those prices.

 kn


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ham Sandwich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, but when you need some IC cable now to hook up equipment at your brother's house or dad's house while you are visiting, waiting for mail order from Monoprice isn't an option. Radio Shack cables to the rescue._

 

You're right. I was assuming time wasn't a constraint.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Knownothing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_fenixdown110,

 I am super intrigued. Have you compared the Monoprice interconnects to other products from standard bearer or popular brands like Audioquest, Nordost, Kimber, Blue Jeans, Signal, VH, etc. in terms of performance in your system(s)? Good to have some reference points, although almost nothing lost in buying, trying and keeping or discarding with Monprice products at those prices.

 kn_

 

I've only heard a slight difference with Audioquest. However the rest I don't know. Plus they're quite pricey. There are plenty of reviews on Monoprice where customers with those brands actually commend the Monoprice cables for sounding almost the same for literally pennies on the dollar. I'd say buy yourself a set from Monoprice. The cost is negligible. Do make sure you get the "high quality" versions and not the normal ones.


----------



## Shike

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Knownothing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_fenixdown110,

 I am super intrigued. Have you compared the Monoprice interconnects to other products from standard bearer or popular brands like Audioquest, Nordost, Kimber, Blue Jeans, Signal, VH, etc. in terms of performance in your system(s)? Good to have some reference points, although almost nothing lost in buying, trying and keeping or discarding with Monprice products at those prices.

 kn_

 

I've used some from Viablue, and I've never noticed a difference between the two save locking RCA plugs.

 I'm not a cable believer though.


----------



## 563

I think this is totally cool. I became a "ham" radio operator in 1970 when I was 13, and there was a nice gentleman, long gone now (he was born in 1906, so he was only 64 at the time) who lived behind me who had started out in ham radio in the 1920s, and had every issue of the ham radio magazine QST from back then. I used to spent hours and hours poring over them - and seeing some of the rigs in the 1939 catalogue made me nostalgic, too, for a time long before I was born. 

 Man oh man, when you think of the price of some NOS tubes nowadays and look at all those tubes for sale at about 1 dollar or so (even then one dollar couldn't have been THAT expensive), well ...

 Thanks for that link!


----------



## music_man

the auvio is a decent cable i think now. it is not as good as the fusion was and it is not made in america either. the rca ends look better than some $15,000 ic's imo.

 they also no longer make 12awg megacable. that was not simply bang for the buck. 10 feet of that was 10 bucks. it compared favorably to many $250 finished cables.

 ahh, it is a shame that radioshack has gone down the road they have. they had to though. the marketplace has changed. do you realise that very high end audio is like one drop in the vast ocean of av equipment these days. i once bought rca and philips tubes there. now those tubes are $80 each. back then i think maybe they were $1.50 or 2 bucks!

 music_man


----------



## 563

Music_man, you're making me feel old!!!


----------

